# VK Fourways Closed Monday 15th June



## Gizmo (13/6/15)

*Please note the Vape King Head Office in Fourways will be closed on Monday 15th June for a much needed rest. We will be open on the 17th which is Wednesday with a back to normal schedule. Our Agents and Parkwood Head Office will be open however.


*​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (14/6/15)

Do you'll have any Agents open tomorrow in Pretoria? And do they stock Kanthal A1 32G?


----------



## BoogaBooga (15/6/15)

daniel craig said:


> Do you'll have any Agents open tomorrow in Pretoria? And do they stock Kanthal A1 32G?



Hi @daniel craig. Vape King Pretoria is open today. We have 32g in stock


----------

